# Slim Shady is back - no more Flashing required.



## greenasthegrass

If you thought it was all quiet on the western forum this is just to let those know who want to know that the lovely Carol(gavin) has been taken to hospital with a suspected appendicitis.

I'm trying to keep her pecker up and keep texting her on a regular basis and have told her that I am winning in the time off work competition at the moment.

..... and she hasn't had the fingers up her bum yet. I informed her of that and she didn't know 8O Mind she is very drugged up and can thoroughly recommend this state.

So here's wishing the old bird speedy recovery and I will keep you posted.

Greenie


----------



## Hezbez

Awww, poor Carol.
I'll send her a wee texty.

Do you get the fingers up the bum for an appendicitis? 8O :?


----------



## Grizzly

Pass my very good wishes on to her please and I've got fingers crossed that she'll be sorted and home very soon.

Meanwhile I'm sure we'll be doing our best not to make her laugh.

G


----------



## GerryD

Being Scottish I am sure that Carol can see the benefit of being drugged up in hospital. Much cheaper than an alcohol induced stupor.
Let's hope the "Old Bird" gets better soon.
Just realised, with the mad scot and you both off sick, there won't be any chance of us getting onto MHF.
Gerry


----------



## Grizzly

Grizzly said:


> Pass my very good wishes on to her please and I've got fingers crossed that she'll be sorted and home very soon.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm sure we'll be doing our best not to make her laugh.
> 
> G


PS tell her that the drugs I had immediately afterwards were so wonderful I could cheerfully have become a junky to get more !


----------



## Bubblehead

Grizzly said:


> Pass my very good wishes on to her please and I've got fingers crossed that she'll be sorted and home very soon.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm sure we'll be doing our best not to make her laugh.
> 
> G


Did you cross your fingers before or after.........up yer bum :lol:


----------



## bognormike

sorry to hear that, hope she's better soon.

and I thought the finger job was a prostate thingy for us chaps

:?: 8)


----------



## GEMMY

Quote:"Do you get the fingers up the bum for an appendicitis? " they eventually turn into an arm, the offending article is a very very long way 'up'

tony


----------



## asprn

This is all very confusing about fingers up bums and keeping fingers crossed, so in case I confuse the two and end up in hospital myself, please tell the silly old bat we all know it's just attention-seeking, and to get her posterior home with immediate effect.

Dougie.


----------



## seamusog

Best wishes to Carol,get well soon.
If she is in the local hospital she will be well looked after,she works in the place  
seamus.


----------



## Bubblehead

Had mine done a few years ago, they told me it a a cute one, didn't feel cute.....

The next month I did my med tech course and had to watch the operation, shocking what they did.

Hope all goes well and back on form soon

Andy


----------



## locovan

Thanks for letting us know Greenie that our dear friend is poorly.
Get well Carol and stop eying those lovely doctors and showing your naked body to them :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

Bubblehead said:


> Had mine done a few years ago, they told me it a a cute one...


I knew a woman who was once told by a gynecologist that she had acute angina.

Dougie.


----------



## sweetie

Dougie 
Sent my mother a birthday card a few years ago when she was about 75 with the same wording on, also that she had a nice pair of ---- Had to explain what it ment. 

Bless her heart.

Steve


----------



## asprn

sweetie said:


> Sent my mother a birthday card a few years ago when she was about 75 with the same wording on, also that she had a nice pair of ----


 

You're a braver man than me then.

Dougie.


----------



## Penquin

Please wish her the best of luck in there, remind her that the longer you stay in there the worse you come out - just think of that hospital food!

It's enough to make you feel quite poorly...... :? 

One of the things we teach our students is that the appendix only has one function in humans (I am assuming that Carol is a human after all! :lol: ) and that is to give trainee surgeons something to practise on!

Mind it's better than the role that it has in rabbits - which is enough to put you right off your hospital food........

and I am not going to explain on the open forum but there is a long word that is used by people to describe the process which you can look up if you are really sad! That word is "refaecation" and it is not in the online dictionaries that I tried! So you have to be desparate to find it!

Feel free to send me a PM if you really want to know!!! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*Illness*

Wish her Get Well from TM & Family.

Always in high Spirits is that one.

TM


----------



## bigbazza

Please give her my best wishes
Now girls see what happens when you get upperty, you've all been hyper of late so watch out


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Get well soon Carol or I will have to come and see you :wink: 


Dave p


----------



## annej

Wish her well from me too. Went through all that at the age of 10 years old and it put me off doctors for life! 8O 

Anne


----------



## locovan

Penquin said:


> Please wish her the best of luck in there, remind her that the longer you stay in there the worse you come out - just think of that hospital food!
> 
> It's enough to make you feel quite poorly...... :?
> 
> One of the things we teach our students is that the appendix only has one function in humans (I am assuming that Carol is a human after all! :lol: ) and that is to give trainee surgeons something to practise on!
> 
> Mind it's better than the role that it has in rabbits - which is enough to put you right off your hospital food........
> 
> and I am not going to explain on the open forum but there is a long word that is used by people to describe the process which you can look up if you are really sad! That word is "refaecation" and it is not in the online dictionaries that I tried! So you have to be desparate to find it!
> 
> Feel free to send me a PM if you really want to know!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


Carol is a Panda so its all the Bamboo shoots she eats :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

I also went through that op 54 years ago, apart from having a 12" by 18" plaster torn off me and a punch in the stomach by the surgeon, I have no other memories. :? :wink: 

tony


----------



## sallytrafic

I think its probably a ploy to get the chatroom fixed 


hope all goes well xxx


----------



## relay

Get well soon, Carol - food, fingers & bums notwithstanding.
-H


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Get well soon, Carol.

Perhaps someone else will send some chocolate.


Chris


----------



## annej




----------



## JockandRita

Greenasthegrass said:


> If you thought it was all quiet on the western forum this is just to let those know who want to know that the lovely Carol(gavin) has been taken to hospital with a suspected appendicitis.


Hi Janet,

Please pass on our very best to Carol, and we hope that she makes a speedy recovery.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## mandyandandy

Get well soon Carol, I am sure you will soon have your pecker up again and be back to hound Nuke :lol: you never know he could be in there redecorating it all for you and your return. 

Take care

Mandy


----------



## mandyandandy

AnneJ I don't think Gemmy was referring to your post at all I think he was just giving an account of his own experiences when he himself had it done. 

Mandy


----------



## asprn

annej said:


> ...so why are you referring to my post,which is asking that another forum member passes on my best wishes to another forum member, who I happen to know personally?


Far be it from me to defend Gemmy, but I do think you've rather got hold of the jaagy-end of the stick.  He was simply making a sympathetic observation about his own nasty experiences with the medical trade in childhood. 8O

And I see mandyandandy beat me to it.

Anyway, I'll do the big fat choccies ('cos she lurvs 'em....)

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita

mandyandandy said:


> AnneJ I don't think Gemmy was referring to your post at all I think he was just giving an account of his own experiences when he himself had it done.
> 
> Mandy


Hi AnneJ,

Along with Mandy,..............and now Dougie, that's how I interpreted Tony's post too. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## zulurita

Get well soon Carol. By now I guess you will have had an appendicectomy.


----------



## artona

get well soon Carol. 

stew


----------



## zappy61

Get well soon Carol, I know it so well 'roll on your side for me, this might feel unusual' Too dam right it was :lol: 

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Broom

Get well Carol, hope all goes well

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## litcher

I've only just seen this as we had a power cut last night then no internet this morning!


Wish Carol well from me please Greenie and I hope she's better soon, with or without her appendix.

I'm off out now to visit a friend who had her appendix removed on Thursday, just before it burst. 8O Must be the time of year for it. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## peedee

Hope the panda still has a twinkle in her eye afterwards. 
Hope all goes well.

peedee


----------



## greenasthegrass

Well had a text from Claude the Fraude this morning she has now stopped being sick and has had two painkilling injections and sent me a pic of her sat sitting having a cup of tea she is possibly thinking its not appendicitis but something gnaecological so nuf sed about that one.

Have passed on all your thoughts messages, chocs and flowers and will update you as and when.

Greenie


----------



## busterbears

Get well soon from all the 'bears of buster' - hope whatever it is gets better very soon, and in the meantime enjoy the skive from work!


----------



## Spacerunner

Best of luck Carol, don't forget to ask for the bits in a jar to stand on your mantlepiece.  

When the missus went in suffering from appendicitis she was asked if she could be pregnant, she said if she was then "Praise the Lord its another virgin birth". And by the way she was 65!! :lol:


----------



## asprn

greenasthegrass said:


> she is possibly thinking its not appendicitis but something gnaecological


My earlier quote wasn't far off the mark, then. :lol:

Don't forget to tell her to hurry up & get back here from me.

Dougie.


----------



## CaGreg

Why is it that when I leave the place for more than 24 hours, there is always a crisis. Well, had to read all five pages of postages and am glad that Carol is still alive, and presumably with her dignity intact (with girlie problems npt likely!!!) 

Cazza, when you read this I hope you are ok again, and that you have been detoxed from the coke and choccie!! Now, get home, get back on the stuff, we miss you hugely, and with all my experience in this girlie medical area, I can tell you all the lowdown, nowt of my girlie department left, apart from my smile!!!!

Ca and Sechsy Greg!!!!


----------



## bigbazza

No photos PLEASE 8O


----------



## Rapide561

*Carol*

I'm on my way to Scottttterrrrland for a bit of slap and tickle with the patient - I have a great bedside manner!

Get well soon you little tinker!

Russell


----------



## carolgavin

Hello chaps and chapesses, thank you all for your good wishes and 'kind' thoughts!!

Am just this minute back from hospital with the diagnosis that I am completely and utterly normal :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The medical profession are not quite sure what is going on could be one of a dozen things!! Thankfully its not appendicitis (blood tests ruled that out) so no operations or fingers anywhere near bums. Did tell Greenie that they don't do that in Scotland for appendicitis, you englishers must be a funny lot 8O 8O 

Am feeling shattered due to several days of not eating, drinking or sleeping. Also the puking, oohhhhhh the puking!!! Have puncture wounds from all the injections I have had and can confirm the ones in the hip/bum area are the sorest. 

Am orf to bed now to catch up on me sleep!


----------



## locovan

Well pleased you are OK but what made you so sick you poor thing.

Was it your cooking of all the weird things you eat over the border :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## litcher

carolgavin said:


> Am just this minute back from hospital with the diagnosis that I am completely and utterly normal :lol: :lol: :lol:


What on earth did they do to make that happen? 8O 8O The wonders of modern medicine!!! :lol:

Glad you're back home and hope you're feeling completely better soon - sore bum as well.

Viv


----------



## asprn

carolgavin said:


> Am just this minute back from hospital with the diagnosis that I am completely and utterly normal :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yaaaaaaaayyy....  

See 'n' dinnae fesh yersel' hen 'n aw ken, 'n' see 'n' shove yer granny affabus. :lol:

Rest up.

Dougie. xx


----------



## greenasthegrass

and in Engerlish please? what has Gaspode and her granny got to do with it?

:lol: :lol: 

Bet you sound just like her don't cha?

Greenie


----------



## asprn

greenasthegrass said:


> Bet you sound just like her don't cha?


Yeah, like Jimmy Crankie. :lol:


----------



## CaGreg

Maith an cailin Carol!! Ta tu slan aris. 

(Missing a few accents on some of those words as I don't know how to put them on, so if you are a Gaeilge pedant, don't moan at me.!!!)

Ca xx


----------

